# Noisy glass/ceramic CO2 diffusor?



## wet (Nov 24, 2008)

In my first foray to pressurized CO2, I bought a "Aqua Euro CO2 diffusor" from Dr. Fosters and Smith but whenever passing CO2 it makes a sound almost like white noise thats driving me crazy. I have isolated to the diffusor and not a leak prior to it.










Is this true of all similar diffusors due to gas passing through the ceramic disk, or are higher quality/different diffusors silent/close to silent?

Thanks.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

it's normal. most of us just got use to it.


----------



## ghengis (Jun 11, 2008)

If you here that high pitched bubbling, it means the system is working. No sound, start worrying. I'm afraid, you'll just have to get used to it...


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

This is part of the reason I did the diy in line reactor. There is a sticky with plans.


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm using the Calaqua glass inline diffusor and hear absolutely nothing and it is working. Perhaps I'm hard of hearing?


----------



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

The old man said:


> I'm using the Calaqua glass inline diffusor and hear absolutely nothing and it is working. Perhaps I'm hard of hearing?


my Cal Aqua in-line diffuser makes the hissing...

The only diffusers that I haven't heard hissing from are ones I've seen Robert Hudson offering, the asian ceramic diffusers that look almost like a regular air stone. But maybe I just haven't paid attention...


----------



## wet (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks folks. If I lower the output the noise is liveable, else its simply too distracting. (I'm already living with a city's 60Hz hum  .) To maintain my ppm target I think I will simply split CO2 into two diffusors with a manifold, while getting the bonus of being better able to target the CO2 mist.


----------

